# Pictures of Blackthorn mice



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello!

I took some pictures whilst cleaning out today, so here they are. Cleaning out takes three times longer when I'm taking pictures :lol:

Dove doe and her three daughters (don't know what happened to the dove colour, it looks really cacky in the photos):



























Two more dove litters, the mothers were from an outcross litter to my show blacks as an attempt to wipe out the tan on the vents:


















The first Blackthorn show black does, aged 5 weeks:



























Some of the latest Abyssinians aged 6 weeks; PEWs, an ivory, an argente and a flippin' champagne. I can't BELIEVE champagne has infiltrated my Abyssinians as well :roll: :lol: :




































Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The top pic makes your doves look champagne!!! Oh noess!! Champagne has inflitrated your camera too!!! :lol: :lol:

I'm always struck by how pretty your doves faces are!! They are truely gorgeous to look at! Are all the doves in the pics female? I want to see a boy to see if they are pretty too! hehee

W xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

loving those gorgeous blacks


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

> I want to see a boy to see if they are pretty too! hehee


LOL Well he must be if he's making all those pretty girls!! :lol:

Your mice are absolutely gorgeous! I look forward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hah, no! Believe it or not, the studs are all gigantic, ugly, muscular brutes with big wide heads! Very manly indeed 

Thank you all for your kind comments 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

SarahY said:


> Two more dove litters, the mothers were from an outcross litter to my show blacks as an attempt to wipe out the tan on the vents:


This might seem like a stupid question, but is it harder to see tan on the vent on light mice than dark mice?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I think so - I've noticed that in the same litter silvers will have hardly any tan on the vents and doves have lots, whereas in reality it's probably the same amount just the modifiers that make dove silver also lighten the tan.

I did the outcross to blacks because my show blacks have completely clean vents with no tan hairs whatsoever. I'm hoping this trait will pass on to the doves, at least a bit!

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Imagine what its like for me! Having to look for tan on champagne mice! lol Tis funny!

Next time Sarah my love, I demand boys pictures! I love the manlyness of male mice  Kinda ironic I always thought...

W xx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

At a mouse show, a breeder was showing her mice, and she had English argente tans, only the top and the bottom blended so well she couldn't tell some of the argentes from some of the argente tans.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Im in love with the PEW abyssinian, nice work Sarah!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

stunning Blackthorn mice as usual


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

And, just for Willow, a bit of archive Blackthorn manliness to tide her over until I take some new pictures of my current studs:









































































Sarah xxx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I like the paler guy in the top two pix -good head. and the dove in the bottom pic has a nice broad skull too.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Heather 



> I like the paler guy in the top two pix -good head. and the dove in the bottom pic has a nice broad skull too.


Those first two pictures are of two different mice! The last dove grew up into a smashing man. He was about 6-7 weeks old in those pictures I think.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

mmmmmm feel the testosterone!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww FANTASTIC.

I adore them!!!! What is it about the broader heads and more muscular structure that I love so much? If I was a mouse I would so be a little hussy! *giggles*

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Come to think of it Heather, I think the first mouse is Loganberry Meat Loaf and the second one down is Blackthorn Winchester, who is the great grandson of of the first buck you gave me at Enfield last year. Your mice totally rock  I know you'll make fun, but I do name my stud bucks because I have them for a long time 

I love the boys best too Willow  I like human men to be that kind of build too!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Loganberry Meat Loaf, hey? :lol: I can live with that!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

SarahY said:


> I love the boys best too Willow  I like human men to be that kind of build too!
> 
> Sarah xxx


And there is the Ironic thing... because I much, much, much prefer the girl versions of humans! :lol: :lol: :lol:

W xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

It seems i have killed the thread! I'm sorry!
Humans boys are okay too i guess... At least they dont smell as bad as mouse boys! (most of the time anyway!)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

I am in love with that black colour really rich! love em


----------

